# Top 10 shopping cities



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

1.Bangkok 

2.Barcelona 

3.Chicago 

4.Dubai 

5.London 

6.Madrid 

7.Milan 

*8.New York *

9.Paris 

10.Singapore 

By : MSNTRAVEL


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

WoW Thank You.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Bangkok #1..NICE^^


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Hong Kong should be listed Nr1 or 2 or 3 !


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*Top 10 beach holidays*

1.Antigua 
2.Barbados 
3.Sydney 
4.French Riviera 
*5.Honolulu *
6.Algarve 
7.Jamaica 
8.Tenerife 
9.St Lucia 
10.Phuket 

BY:MSN-TRAVEL


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Is this some kind of a joke? You gotta put HK in there


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*Top 10 destinations for 2007*

1.Cape Verde 
2.Brazil 
3.Vietnam 
4.Croatia 
5.Cape Town 
6.Devon 
7.Beijing 
*8.Las Vegas *
9.Morocco 
10.Bulgaria 

BY : MSN-TRAVEL


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*Top 10 dream destinations*

1.Australia 
2.New Zealand 
3.Amalfi Coast 
4.Mauritius 
5.Egypt 
6.South Africa 
7.French Riviera 
*8.Las Vegas *
9.Caribbean 
10.Thailand 

BY : MSN-RTAVEL


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*Top 10 honeymoon trips*

1.Bahamas 
2.Barbados 
3.Mauritius 
4.St Lucia 
5.Sardinia 
6.Reykjavik 
7.Paris 
8.Venice 
9.Seychelles 
10.New York 

BY : MSN-TRAVEL


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*Top 10 customer rated destinations*

1.New York 
2.Venice 
3.Sydney 
4.Cape Town 
5.Tokyo 
6.Barcelona 
7.Rome 
8.San Francisco 
9.Edinburgh 
10.Singapore 

BY:MSN-TRAVEL


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*Top 10 surfing destinations*

1.California 
2.France - West Coast 
3.Lanzarote 
4.Feurtaventrua 
5.Madeira 
6.Australia 
7.Bali 
8.Florida - Cocoa Beach 
9.Hawaii 
10.Portugal 

BY:MSN-TRAVEL


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*Top 10 U.S. destinations*

1.Boston 

2.Chicago 

3.Hawaii 

4.Las Vegas 

5.Los Angeles 

6.Miami 

7.New York 

8.Orlando 

9.San Francisco 

10.Washington DC 

BY:MSN-TRAVEL

MSN-Expedia Top 10s


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

These lists are so random...


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

These lists are heavily oriented towards people looking to buy luxury goods or exotic souvenirs for their homes.

My cousin used to live in Central London. When he moved into his flat, he didn't have enough furniture. I suggested to him that we should go pickup some folding chairs. In America, this is easy enough, you drive to the nearest Wally World which are open 24/7 and pick up a couple of them. My cousin said that in Central London it's a real hassle to get something like that, because there aren't home supply stores near by, whatever shops there are tend to close quite early, and driving out to a proper furnishing store is a real hassle.

More recently, my relative is living in the Hyde Park neighborhood of Chicago. Now if you wanted to buy Ethiopian groceries or a hemp shirt, you could find that in Hyde Park. But for more normal things it's quite tough. We drove out to a western suburb of Chicago called La Grange to buy a TV, because that's where the Best Buy and Circuit City were. My relative went to downtown Chicago to buy a backpack and a pair of shoes. He said that if you wanted to buy a pair of Bruno Magli shoes or a designer purse you could find that there. But if you want to buy something more normal like a pair of Doc Marten's, it's going to be tough to find it, and when you do find it, it'll be overpriced. My relative actually does most of his shopping when he comes to visit us in Ohio, because the same chain stores sell the same goods for less here compared to Chicago.


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Chilled said:


> Top 10 destinations for 2007
> 
> 1.Australia
> 2.New Zealand
> ...


Sorry but Spain is the Second country with most amount of tourists per year so I don´t trust too much about this list, France should be upper there as well

If you put Morocco as a country you have to put france and Spain.


----------



## Tricky (Jul 24, 2004)

Also put BERLIN in there...


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Chilled said:


> 1.Australia
> 2.New Zealand
> 3.Amalfi Coast
> 4.Mauritius
> ...


This list is so random, putting different entities (countries, regions, cities) into one list for comparison.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Chilled said:


> 1.Bangkok
> 
> 2.Barcelona
> 
> ...


Where's Hong Kong? or Tokyo?
Dubai 4th :nuts:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Chilled said:


> 1.California
> 2.France - West Coast
> 3.Lanzarote
> 4.Feurtaventrua
> ...


Number 4 is Fuerteventura, write it well, please.

Thanks!
:wink2:


----------

